# castrated male ferret needed to loan



## KristenBessant (Feb 26, 2008)

we have two female ferrets just come into season and we are looking to buy or loan a castrated male ferret so we can get them out of season....anyone have one please?
we are in the forest of dean!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi go have a look on here NFR -The National Ferreters Register
someone may be able to help, who's nearby you 
love to see some pic's


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

KristenBessant said:


> we have two female ferrets just come into season and we are looking to buy or loan a castrated male ferret so we can get them out of season....anyone have one please?
> we are in the forest of dean!!


It shows how little you know about ferrets as castrated male will not be any use to you, what you need is a vasectomiesed male and by chance I have one.
If you would like to get in touch with me maybe we can sort some thing out ... First_Page-Index


----------



## KristenBessant (Feb 26, 2008)

oops, sorry, didn't know that-wil remember it for future though, thanks
yes please, i would love to arrange something with you!!
if it would e easier my hotmail address is [email protected]
thanks very much


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi have you got any of my e-mails or do we just forget it.


----------

